# Show Your First 'Yak Fish!!



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I was going through my old photos on photobucket, from before uploading photos was so easy, and found my first kayak caught fish from 2007!!

I thought id share it with you folks and see if i could get the ball rolling on everyones 1st (or most memorable) fish!!!

Chuck yours up with some info on the details surrounding it!!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

My first kayak fish and my first ever bream (scaled and gutted).
Caught on a blue and silver HB minnow in the Scamander River


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

This was my first yak fish. A parrot fish caught about 200m off the beach in Ulverstone, Tas.










Went on 40cm which was nice. Good way to start.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sadly my first kayak fish was a bloody grinned in the Raby Bay canals which did not get photographed. Great idea for a thread though.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

some excellent fish there guys, puts my little salmon to shame :?

hahaha


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ha, You can't feel shamed Rob, my first is in my signature below and only an estimate just to take the piss out of myself


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Thats excellent Tim hahaha love my tommies though, couple of tommy fillets on a soft bread bun with some lettuce and mayo! Tommy burgers


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Bass circa 1995
No pics unfortunately, this was pre-digital (I feel old) and film cameras were too precious to take out on the water
I do have some pics of a flathead that I got the following summer-ish
Will try and find it and scan it in


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Googong, redfin, smile.










The day was pretty nice too,


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Bertros said:


> i like to think i was leaving room for improvement, but truth is i had a grin from ear to ear. First yak fish, and first bream on a lure too...


My bream is bigger than your bream :lol: 8)


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Bertros said:


> Mine looks prettier.


Well yeah - it hasn't been gutted and scaled


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's my first fish I have a photo of as well as my first 1m+ which I caught less than a month later.....couldn't resist the brag!

The archer fish was caught in the Burdekin River, probably the first trip with rods after the shake-down run. I would have been trolling a hard body of some description back in those days.

The barra was caught at Lynch's Beach also on a hard body, most likely a bomber 15a long gold. The rod visible in the background is a pen 320 with a spoon which I had great success with trolling back and forth monotonously until a salmon, mackeral or trevally would take it. The kilometres were long and the fish were few and far between and I got bored and stopped going there after I got rolled one day. Buying a new ute sealed the deal and I haven't fished there in the kayak for years.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't fib. That's the same fish held REALLY close to the lens isn't it.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Still got that boga Con?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Still got that boga Con?


Nuh, lost it when I got rolled. I actually feel a bit embarrassed now that I look at that photo again, not a very friendly way of holding a fish (released it due to being closed season). Thankfully I've learnt a lot about humane handling of fish since being here at AKFF.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Still got that boga Con?
> ...


There you go
AKFF rocks


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Nothing from K1 - has he caught a fish from a yak yet? :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

First trip out in the Swing about this time in 07 (Margate)......gawd I use to cart a lot of crap back then.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Nothing from K1 - has he caught a fish from a yak yet? :lol:


He rides rays and powerlifts speared trout
does that count?


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

deleted


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

My first kayak fish was a flatty, I no longer have the pic for but it went 40cm and then a week later I managed to land this beauty.










80cm and to say I was stoked is an understatement. It's a fish I'll never forget as I had only been yak fishing for a week and I thought to myself, I'm onto something here with this yak thing!


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

not possible as my first yak caught fish predated my first on board camera by quite a long time...

brings back some good memories though as I think back to the early efforts... I remember catching quite a lot of tailor in Moruya river while skirted up in the Storm. Have caught plenty since those days...

cheers

John


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I think this was my first kayak fish. I know my first was a grinner so that would be why I have a photo of it.



This is my first freshwater kayak fish.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Ooh first Freshy as well. Good idea Craig.

Here is my first bass. Please excuse the poor handling technique, I did not know any better back in 2006. She went 38cms and was caught at Hinze Dam with a bunch of other guys from AKFF on one of my first meet ups.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

1st cast from a hired kayak at Berowra Waters - November 2007.

Was on a 'date' with a fairly recent girlfriend at the time and we decided to hire some sit in kayaks, packed picnic etc. I hadn't even heard of kayak fishing at the time but decided to pack an old kmart special Shimano fibreglass flick stick maybe 10-15 years old just for the hell of it. Spooled with the original 6lb mono straight through (hadn't used braid or leaders at that time) and took one lure, a gold halco laser pro minnow.

1st cast out of the kayak towards the bank resulted in my PB 41cm bream which I still haven't been able to beat even with much fancier gear  GF wasn't too impressed with me replacing the contents of the cooler packed with our lunch and drinks with a bleeding bream after only a few minutes paddling 

The rest they say is history and after googling kayak fishing and discovering AKFF and KFDU I bought a Hobie Revo the following month! If it wasn't for me packing that old combo into the rental kayak I'm not sure how long it would have been before buying a fishing kayak...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

john316 said:


> not possible as my first yak caught fish predated my first on board camera by quite a long time...
> 
> brings back some good memories though as I think back to the early efforts... I remember catching quite a lot of tailor in Moruya river while skirted up in the Storm. Have caught plenty since those days...
> 
> ...


Same here. There was a time when it was personal and not a spectator sport. Back then I just viewed it as fishing. Whether boat surfboard yak or shore it was fishing. I see how the internet has changed and glamorized yak fishing. Like anything else change is inevitable and we adapt.

For instance I dont get motivated to report every trip and photo every bass but I know you the readers would like to see that.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Ripper!


----------

